# Char array Zeichen ersetzten



## FiselM (5. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe ein Problem? Wenn ich eine Zeichenkette eingebe, bei der das Format mit char(
als Feld deklariert) ist. möchte ich anschließend Buchstaben aus dieser Eingabe mit einem anderen Buchstaben ersetzten?

Viele Grüße,


----------



## _jsd_ (5. Dezember 2007)

hi,

nimm doch die zeichen kette als string, und dann schau mal in die api-doc da gibts replace methoden oder elegant mit regexp...

hmf


----------

